
Lang-8: For learning foreign languages - rndn
http://lang-8.com/
======
nickynix
Although it seems like a potentially useful tool, I am disappointed by the
lack of information available on the main page. There is no reference to names
of the languages that are available for studying, only a reference to the
count.

~~~
cazum
To add to this, the mobile main page simply displays a login form and some
register links.

The only thing I know about this website is that it is a service that has
something to do with the ambiguous concept of language, and possibly the
number eight.

~~~
senorsmile
So, I haven't used lang-8 in quite a while, but iirc the site isn't really
like duolingo etc; i.e. it doesn't contain any courses for specific languages.
It is more of a social-like site where you post something random in a language
that you'er learning and someone corrects it. And in turn, you correct someone
else that's learning your native language.

------
anewhnaccount
Why can't I see at least some actual content without creating an
account/logging in?

